# Car Service Galway City??



## Maggs065 (7 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend where I could get my Peugeot 307 serviced in and around Galway city? 
I have gone to the Peugeot dealer in Galway in the past, but I had a bad experience with them and won't be going back.

I just want a regular service done by an honest operation for a fair price.
Am I looking for too much?

Thanks,
Maggs


----------



## mayobob (9 Nov 2008)

Kilduffs on Nun's Island.  091 563408

Haven't used them in a few years but they were always fine when I used them in the past


----------



## DeclanP (9 Nov 2008)

If that is the garage opposite the secondary school, then that is the place to go. The dealerships charge outrageous amounts for even the most basic of services. Still it is hard to get anything for less than €150 a service at the moment.


----------



## Maggs065 (10 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the info. Will definitely check them out - don't mind paying up to €200 euro, but I need to be sure that they provide a good service as to be honest I haven't a clue!


----------



## Westgolf (12 Nov 2008)

have being using the 2 lads for approx  6  years,  highly recommended and also good value for money,

regards

Westgolf


----------



## bsloe (13 Nov 2008)

try [broken link removed] used them before and they call out to your house!!!


----------



## benji2006 (13 Nov 2008)

I would definitely agree with kilduff's in nuns island - I have been using them for 6 years and found them excellent - and they were recommended to me by another mechanic that I trusted...


----------



## peter piper (22 Mar 2009)

hi
used [broken link removed] to service my car,they called to my work place,gave me a list of the work they done-impressive and not expensive.full service for €139-00.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Mar 2009)

peter piper said:


> hi
> used [broken link removed] to service my car,they called to my work place,gave me a list of the work they done-impressive and not expensive.full service for €139-00.



Hi Peter,

Welcome to AAM.

As contributors to AAM may be wary of an old resurrected thread with a glowing recommendation from a first time poster can you confirm if you have association with the website mentioned?


----------

